# Form 12 for 2011



## slave1 (20 Jan 2011)

Hi,

Had a look on the revenue website and there is no Form 12 for Tax Year 2010, I have all my medical and other receipts and P60 so why wait?
Anything wrong with sending in a 2009 Form 12.


----------



## kennyb3 (20 Jan 2011)

If your employer has filed their P35, which judging by the fact you have a P60, they have why not use the paye naytime facility - enter the med 1 details etc and request a P21.

As a tax practioner myself, I would not advise sending a 2009 Form.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (20 Jan 2011)

Kenny is right - apply on the paye anytime. Using a 2009 form will just cause problems.

I wouldn't think many people have their p60s yet so the 2010 form 11 probably hasn't been issued yet.

Sybil


----------

